# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С как настроить работу нескольких пользователей?

## norfonzor

Здравствуйте! куплена конфигурация "1С колледж" доп. раб. мест не покупал, Умею работать с 1С 7.7, с 1С 8 не работал ни разу. Помогите пожалуйста, как настроить работу нескольких пользователей? имеется 1С Предприятие 8.2 скаченая с этого сайта с crack. 
Необходимо: Настроить 1С так чтобы пользователи могли работать с 1с по сети. Требуется создать 5 рабочих мест.
Как это делается? 
читал книжки которые идут в комплекте.
Написано про Тонкий, толстый клиент, веб-сервер. Ничего не понятно.
В инете не могу найти здравой информации о настройке 1с. Если надо устанавливать сервер 1С то не запускаются службы его, как будто из-за прав доступа. 
Помогите с инструкцией по настройке/установки

----------


## Хаос

Серверную часть вам ставить не надо! Ставить платформу (оставляете все компоненты по умолчанию) и БД на главную машину -> расшариваете папку с БД (чтение и изменение файлов по сети) -> устанавливаете платформу и эмулятор который скачали  на всех клиентах -> добавляете БД в список баз на каждом клиенте (запускаете ярлык, кнопка добавить, указываете название какое хотите, указываете путь до расшареной папки с БД, готово). Готово!

----------


## norfonzor

Хаос, то есть получается как в 7.7 настройка? Я слышал что 1с 8.2 позволяет работать по принципу тонкого клиента, то есть обработка всех данных происходит на сервере, а клиент только получает уже результат по сети, тем самым снижается трафик в сети и надежность выше. Это организовывается так как ты написал?

----------


## Sharik1c

Для начала какая ОС на Всех ПК или ОС на Сервере




> Хаос, то есть получается как в 7.7 настройка? Я слышал что 1с 8.2 позволяет работать по принципу тонкого клиента, то есть обработка всех данных происходит на сервере


 - это уже варианты настроек базы, сети (кластера)!

----------


## Хаос

Вообще есть ли смыл заморачиваться на 5 ПК, еще и такая специфичная конфа, вряд ли там по паре тыс. документов в день будут забивать.

----------


## avm3110

Не путайте файловый и клиент-серверный вариант :-)
А в каком режиме (или толстого клиента или тонкого) будет работать база - зависит от того под какой вариант работы заточена конфа и какие ключи запуска...

Если вам нужна (а для описаной конфигурации необходимость сомнительна) работа через web-интерфейс, то тогда нужно ещё заморачиваться установкой и конфигурированием web-сервера

----------


## starplus

блин, а может мне тоже не следует заморачиваться с сервером?
у меня задача, чтобы можно было пользоваться 1с удаленно через инет, включая 3G. например продавец формирует счета, бухгалтер делает свою работу. 
но здесь речь о безопасности. не открывать же доступ для всех через инет..

----------


## Myero

если без серверного варианта (файлово открывать 1с базу), то прежде чем открыть ее , он полностью ее скачаивает с того компа где она лежит. с 3g  время много уйдет,

----------


## fagot2005

Вот пример настройки web сервера http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kplAZGFVpZc а чтобы не светить на весь нет есть прога хамач которая организует локальную сеть через нет. год на 3 предприятиях работает даже через мобильный нет.

----------


## vovchicnn

Делай просто: по всем компам сети раскидай ярлык на пусковой .EXE-шник (если площадка ключа не просит. А если просит - пиши в личку, не будет просить!). Или площадку установи везде, а базу пропишы, в соответствии с реальным сетевым адресом, на крайняк создай сетевые диски. Не заморачивайся с толщиной клиента! Тебе тут франчи все мозги набекрень поставят!

---------- Post added at 03:40 ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 ----------

Через Инет у тебя полетят только данные, а не вся БД. А вот при нарушении связи... 8-ка - это полное говно, не имеющее средств лечения, в отличие от 7.7. Я озабочен той же проблемой. Несколько способов у меня есть, здесь, на форуме, даже они не описаны! Я их считаю ненадёжным дерьмом, а местные советчики даже их не знают. Короче, если есть способ, работающий по принципу УРБД 7.7, напиши. В ответ много чего интересного подкину.

----------

timeboard (18.03.2014)

----------


## Barb

> Через Инет у тебя полетят только данные, а не вся БД. А вот при нарушении связи... 8-ка - это полное говно, не имеющее средств лечения, в отличие от 7.7. Я озабочен той же проблемой. Несколько способов у меня есть, здесь, на форуме, даже они не описаны! Я их считаю ненадёжным дерьмом, а местные советчики даже их не знают. Короче, если есть способ, работающий по принципу УРБД 7.7, напиши. В ответ много чего интересного подкину.


Работа удаленно с файл-серверным вариантом - занятие для сугубых мазохистов, тем более через 3G. У нас даже оптика бывает отваливается из-за проблем у провайдера. Мы настроили vpn-сединение и работаем через терминальный сервер.

----------


## vovchicnn

*Хаос*, Я вежливый. Смею напомнить, разговор идёт ОБ УДАЛЁННОМ подключении, а не по локальной сетке. А если кого-то интересует подключение по локальной сетке - уточню предыдущий комментарий: ТОЛСТЫЙ пользователь нужен только там, где будет работать Админ. Всем остальным достаточно тонкого. Ещё хлеще: на сетевых машинках вообще ничего не надо: развесьте там ярлык на пусковой EXE-шник, у Вас откроется платформа. А вот путь к БД придётся прописать. Для лентяев: создайте сетевой диск. Естественно, платформа должна быть КАЧЕСТВЕННО сломана, чтобы она и знать не знала, что такое ключ защиты... А как начнёт выпрашивать!!! Любой Админ повесится.

---------- Post added at 02:30 ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 ----------

*Barb*, АБСОЛЮТНО ВЕРНО! Я эту тему и на Infostart-е подниму. Так я по этому и спрашиваю, потому, как не знаю способа, аналогичного 7-ному УРБД! В 8-ке есть какой-то аналог, попробую на практике "в жёстком режиме": связь буду рвать, БД останавливать и пр. напишу. Тоже не теряйся со сязи.

----------


## stalker52rus

привет, а можно по подробней проо настройку 8-ки в терминале чисто по сетке, 
win2003server
7 машин с хрюшками
была 7-ка проблем небыло, сичас хотят на 8-ку переводить , ниразу с  ней не работал , хуже того дают только 5 лицензий (( а надо на 7-ки компах запустить ...помогите плиз

----------


## ЛяшенкоН.Е.

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите выход из ситуации. Купили лицензионную 1С8.2 Бух.базовая однопользовательскую, естественно через эмуль пользователей 5, но проводить документы дает только когда включен один пользователь иначе выскакивает надпись "Ограничение базовой версии" и не проводит, а нужно чтоб когда все включены хотябы с компа на котором стоит база проводить документы...Что делать?

----------

